
I Was Able to Buy an AR-15 in Five Minutes - Abundnce10
http://thetab.com/us/2016/06/14/i-was-able-to-buy-an-ar-15-in-five-minutes-19833
======
nanis
"Orlando gunman used Sig Sauer MCX, not AR-15"

[http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-
courts/ci_30016806/orlando-...](http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-
courts/ci_30016806/orlando-gunman-used-sig-sauer-mcx-not-ar)

Just for the record.

------
simonbh
He failed to mention in his piece that he had not gone through the federal
background check process, which is the 5 page document. The gun dealer still
has to enter this into their computer system and wait for a response from
NICS.

[https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/nics](https://www.fbi.gov/about-
us/cjis/nics)

This could take a few minutes to a few hours, depending on how busy the system
is.

